# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  فرصة للعمل انشاء الله

## abdouinou

اعذروني فأنا عضو جديد في المنتدى ولا أعرف الشروط و لا ما لي ولا ما علي
ولكني اشتركت في فرصة للعمل سهلة وميسرة وأتمنى للجميع الاستفادة منها و ها هو الطلب 

مطلوب منسقين بريد إلكتروني للعمل من البيت ضمن برنامج متكامل ومنسق وأنت من تتحكم بعائدك المالي.
الشروط :
• جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالانترنت 
• معلومات أساسيه باستخدام الانترنت والبريد الالكتروني وتطبيقات الوورد
• العمل فقط من خلال الإيميل لا يطلب من خبرات عمليه وبالعربية فقط

للمعلومات والتقدم للعمل التواصل المباشر عبر البريد بالرسائل

هذا الطلب للجادين فقط

المرجو مراسلتي على الخاص لتزويدكم بايميل صاحب العمل و ادا كان مسموح وضع الايميلات فساضعه هنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أهلا وسهلا بك ..*
*نكتفي من الإعلان بما أوردته اعلاه ، ومن أراد الإستفادة من العرض من الأعضاء والزوار فليراسل الأخ صاحب الإعلان عبر الرسائل الخاصة للحصول على التفاصيل ..*

----------


## abdouinou

مشكور أخي على المشاركة والموضوع فعلا يستحق التجربة لانه حقيقي انشاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------

